

Ask HN: Should I buy iPhone or Galaxy s6? - onderkalaci

I have enough money to buy iPhone-6 or Samsung galaxy s6.
Which one should I buy? Why? Or are there other options that you can suggest?
======
sawant
There are multiple factors that come into play here:

1\. Apple vs Google: are you biased in favor/against of one over the other?
Which brand do you like more/less?

2\. iOS vs Android: are you biased in favor/against of one over the other? Do
you prefer one over the other as far as usage is concerned?

3\. The ecosystem: I think this is what should be the decisive factor, as the
first two are mostly biases, more or less.

For 1 and 2, my biases are highly in favor of Apple and iOS, respectively. For
3, I can't compare because I have never used Android. But, as an iOS and Mac
user, I just love how everything works together! The apps are going beyond my
phone and making my data available on other devices too. It's a highly
connected platform.

------
cheeckeah
go for a flagship windows phone because its the most professional phone
available and apps are now starting to pop up and catch on fast.

